
Why the React community is missing the point about Web Components - hypercluster
https://dev.to/ben/why-the-react-community-is-missing-the-point-about-web-components-1ic3/comments
======
ralmidani
Read the comments. The back-and-forth between Dan Abramov and Benny Powers is
very enlightening (at least for someone like me who doesn't follow Web
standards and library internals closely).

I used to be skeptical about Web Components' ability to impose common
standards [0], but I've recently become fascinated with Polymer (LitElement
[1] and lit-html [2], specifically). There's even a Redux mixin for LitElement
components. Were it not for React Native, I would be giving Polymer much more
serious consideration for my go-to technology.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15058651](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15058651)

[1] [https://github.com/Polymer/lit-element](https://github.com/Polymer/lit-
element)

[2] [https://github.com/Polymer/lit-html](https://github.com/Polymer/lit-html)

~~~
hypercluster
Yeah I was surprised by lit-element as well, I wonder why it didn't get
traction on HN.

